# Them Swedes - Collection of DrEriksson



## DrEriksson (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't have the biggest of collections, but I've reached my main goal - filling my knife block with Swedish knives. First off, the knives that really tickle my fancy.







Bottom-to-top in the middle are my main working knives. Smedja Aspen 8 cm (reclaimed roller bearing steel), Heldqvist smide 15 cm (26c3), Smedja Aspen 18 cm (reclaimed roller bearing steel), Smedja Aspen 22 (26c3), Dalman 270 (HSS1) and Steel by Lundbergs 330. On the sides are the fun knives, all Dalman all about 18 cm. I'm thinking about adding a petty somewhere between the two shortest knives.






Knives on my secondary knife block. These are knives that I either like, or are using for specific purposes. The kiridashi is for the small non-food cutting tasks in the kitchen, and the Globals and the cleaver are for dirty work. Left to ritght: Noname, Global GS-11, Global G-2, Kramer Carbon 25 cm, Miyabi 5000MCD 24 cm (planning to sell), Miyabi 7000MCD 18 cm (planning to sell), Satake Kuro 18 cm.






Knives that are put in the drawer. Either planning on selling, giving away, or hidden because they are ugly/seldomly used. Left to right: Miyabi 5000CMD 9 cm, Wüsthof 9 cm, Wüsthof 26 cm (killer bread knife), Kai Sekimago Roku (first Japanese knife, gift from my brother), Victorinox, Victorinox, Global GS-102 (aka 'the garlic killer'). Bottom: Gifted knives that someone for some reason thought I wanted.






Final pic is my main knife block from PiotrtheBear. My secondary knife block is from the same maker, but in oak without leather.

Also have a Kramer carbon 8" and Miyabi 5000MCD black that I'm planning to put up for sale here on KKF.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 15, 2020)

Looking very good collection and I like the Swedish theme on it , not so difficult to find good makers from Sweden.


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 15, 2020)

@IsoJ I agree, the Swedish industrial heritage lives on in knife making. I have several on my wish list, including more knives from the ones I've already bought from.


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 15, 2020)

Someone posted the Lundbergs site on here and I was really curious. By the time I decided I should just try one of his gyutos......they were gone. What are your opinions of the one you got DrE?


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 15, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Someone posted the Lundbergs site on here and I was really curious. By the time I decided I should just try one of his gyutos......they were gone. What are your opinions of the one you got DrE?



My overall impression is that the price was too low. Such a quality knife, at a rather low cost (compared to other Swedish handmade). 

The blade is well made. I use it for meat, and it slices like a... you know. The grind is even. I’m really impressed with the handle. Crisp facets, and top-level fit and finish. I’m super happy with the purchase, and would like more knives from him. 

I’ve also heard others speaking well of his custom gyutos.

My biggest issue is that the knife left me wanting more knives from him, but I’m not sure how to continue grow my collection and I don’t want a lot of “doubles” in size.


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 15, 2020)

@birdsfan The knife works well enough for other things, if the tip is left on the cutting board and the knife is used as a paper cutter.


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 25, 2020)

There are many impressive collections to be found among the members of the forum. But as far as Swedish quartets go, I’d say that this is the knife equivalent of ABBA.


----------



## Matus (Oct 25, 2020)

Man that cleaver ...


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 25, 2020)

Matus said:


> Man that cleaver ...



Can only agree. The cleaver and the 270 HSS1 feel like two unicorns. The filet knife is also a special knife, but not at the same level. The honkutso is also a rare knife, but it does not get that much use.


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 25, 2020)

Matus said:


> Man that cleaver ...



Also. After my Sunday nap, my daughter (13) happily told me that she had used the big cleaver to chop her orange. On one hand, I’m glad that she likes the knives and that she knows how to use them. But I also had to check on the knife making sure that it was ok.


----------

